# COVER TO COVER Professional Copyedits and Proofreading - JAN/FEB 23



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

EMAIL [email protected]
Further information can be found on my website - Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services

*On a tight deadline? Need it in a hurry? I have a Fast Track service!*

_Fast Tracked also includes a 'clean' document, meaning in the event you accept all the changes on the edited file, you already have a clean manuscript ready to go.

This is available at an additional $1.25 per 1k words._

*Welcome everyone* 

I'm here to offer my services as an editor and proofreader. I've had a lot of experience with both indie and traditional authors -- I'm currently a copyeditor with City Owl Press -- and I'm always on hand to answer any questions you may have!

All information and calendar updates can be found on my website - Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services

*Proofreading is $3 per 1k words. Eg: average novel = 60k words = $180*
I look over your manuscript twice.
Both passes are to check grammar, punctuation, and spelling.
Time of completion will vary depending on novel length and amount of bookings for the month. Priority service available.

*Copyedits are typically $4 per 1k words. Eg. Average novel = 60k words = $240*
I cover your manuscript twice.
Copyedits include everything as a proofread does, with the addition of sentence structure, tense, crutch words, continuity, and readability.
Time of completion will vary depending on novel length and amount of bookings for the month. Priority service available.

*I now offer phone calls to discuss edits / edit letters, at $30 per 30 mins *

_If you have a project a bit outside the norm, need an editor / proofreader committed to a series, or want to develop a long-term working relationship, I'm the one! _

ABOUT ME:

Copyeditor for City Owl Press
Longlisted with my YA novel for WriteMentor Children's Novel Award 2019
Entertainment Editor for an online magazine for 3+ years
BA (Hons) in Media Production at Staffordshire University
Copywriter for Copify, contributing to Amazon, ao.com, etc
Foundation in Creative Writing by the Open University
Proofreading and Copyediting Accredited by John Academy London

PLEASE reach out if you need some currency conversion or feel free to ask any questions here, or by email - [email protected]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jade, welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Thank you Betsy!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Sale is still on, and there's a few spots still available for June and July!

RECENT TESTIMONIALS

"Jade has done a few passes on my queries and a developmental edit on my manuscript, and she is a very insightful editor, offering poignant and constructive advice. She is very prompt and thorough with her work, and I found her suggestions very helpful. You won't be disappointed with her work! "  Kelly B  @kbarina13

"Jade really helped my query letter shine. She highlighted the areas I needed to focus on while also pointing out what worked. She has great insight and I'm already looking into hiring her to help me with my synopsis!" Nicole L @nicolelowrey

"Jade gives prompt and detailed feedback, focusing on both a query's strong points and its weaknesses. I appreciated her identifying exactly what needed to be fixed and how to do it. She clearly has a lot of knowledge about the publishing process. My current query feels ready for agents. I highly recommend her services." -Katherine T @bookgirl_kt


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Thanks so much for the positive emails I've received! I have 2 spots available for June and 3 for July for FULL MS critiques.

RECENT FEEDBACK - Just as I was about to set my story on fire, Jade came to the rescue. She highlighted the strengths and pointed out areas where I could clarify and streamline. Her critique gave me exactly what I needed to improve my focus. Perhaps even more importantly, some of her comments made me rethink aspects of my manuscript and after addressing them, my book is better than ever. Let Jade critique for you - you won't regret it! 
Emily T

EMAIL ME: jadewritesbooks [at] gmail [dot] com

Thanks, guys!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

Just wanted to pop in and say that I hired Jade for my Urban Fantasy first in series and I found her comments to be very helpful. She pointed out where I could add in more details and scenes to help strengthen character bonds and scenery. She also points out the bits she likes, which gives my ego a little boost  

Reasonably priced, as she does two passes of the MS. 

Thanks so much, Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

N. D. Iverson said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that I hired Jade for my Urban Fantasy first in series and I found her comments to be very helpful. She pointed out where I could add in more details and scenes to help strengthen character bonds and scenery. She also points out the bits she likes, which gives my ego a little boost
> 
> Reasonably priced, as she does two passes of the MS.
> 
> Thanks so much, Jade!


Thank you so much! It was a pleasure to read your work


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Boosting for info on the Christmas specials ^_^ 

10 page edit letter for 100 GBP / $130 USD EDIT FOR ALL MANUSCRIPTS and turnaround within a week in the run up to Xmas.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi guys! Spring slots are now open, please get in touch to reserve your space or get in touch for custom edits!

150GBP / $190 DEVELOPMENTAL AND  EDIT FOR ALL MANUSCRIPTS - LIMITED TIME ONLY! 10 page edit letter for your novel plus detailed in-MS feedback.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

BOOSTING! I now have a website! https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1 dedicated to editing.

Spaces for END OF MAY AND JUNE are available!


----------



## blackmermaid (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi,

I just wanted to jump on here and leave a quick review about Jade. I hired her to edit my first novel, a paranormal romance. Let me just say, from having no experience with any editors, that I feel so happy to have found her. Jade dove right into my characters' traits and flaws, pointing out inconsistencies and weak points throughout my book. She also provided many positive notes on parts that were really strong. I didn't cringe too much as I read through her suggestions, because they have really made my story pop.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

blackmermaid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to jump on here and leave a quick review about Jade. I hired her to edit my first novel, a paranormal romance. Let me just say, from having no experience with any editors, that I feel so happy to have found her. Jade dove right into my characters' traits and flaws, pointing out inconsistencies and weak points throughout my book. She also provided many positive notes on parts that were really strong. I didn't cringe too much as I read through her suggestions, because they have really made my story pop.


Thank you so much! It was a pleasure to edit for you ^_^


----------



## FFJ (Feb 8, 2016)

I've used Jade's proofreading services on two projects thus far and have another one scheduled to go for next week. I appreciate her thoughtful suggestions and find they have strengthened my stories.

Thanks, Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

FFJ said:


> I've used Jade's proofreading services on two projects thus far and have another one scheduled to go for next week. I appreciate her thoughtful suggestions and find they have strengthened my stories.
> 
> Thanks, Jade!


Thank you so much! It's a pleasure


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

For the month of June, I'm offering 15% off all MS Editing for LGBTQA+ authors.

No disclosure necessary if you're not comfortable, just put LGBTQA in the title of your email. Full details of my services are here - https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/services


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Just a reminder I have an offer on developmental edits for #PrideMonth! Three spots remaining, also taking reservations for July and August. As an aside, I also offer proofreading, query critiques, and synopsis help. Message me or email [email protected] for more information!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

BOOKINGS BEING TAKEN FOR *AUGUST!* Reserve your space! [email protected] for more info or see my website ^_^

I also have one spot left for *JULY!!! * in proofreading


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Bookings being taken for October and November! Up to 7 day turnaround for works that are 70-90k. 

Contact me for more details <3


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Two updates!

1. Proofreading turnaround currently between 48 hours and 4 days.

2. Website's got a new look! http://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

15% off all editing packages! Just say you found me on KBOARDS!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

*DECEMBER OFFER* ALL EDITING PACKAGES ARE NOW *30% OFF!* WITH A *FANTASTIC* *5 DAY TURNAROUND* - MAXIMUM. NO MATTER HOW LONG YOUR MANUSCRIPT MAY BE!

That means a 77k book which would usually be £300 is now £210!! Message me or email [email protected] for more information.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Now reserving places for January! Any bookings made in December still benefit for the 30% off


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!  I'm still taking bookings over the holidays, but reserve a place soon as January tends to be busy!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Wowza, it's cold - so I'm holing myself up for the next few weeks, editing brilliant books. I have 2 spaces available - 1 full MS edit and 1 full proofread. Get in touch to reserve your place!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello lovelies, got a few spots left open in February and two for January. One's been rearranged, so I can do proofreading in 3 days or Edits in 6 depending on your preference. Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hope winter's treating you well, KBoards! I have space in my schedule for two more edits in Jan / February respectively. PM or email to discuss more / book the slot. Thank you!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Kboards! I have a spot THIS WEEK for immediate / fast track editing or proofreading. First come first served. 

I'm also securing spots up until March 4th. DM or email [email protected] for immediate response


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

CURRENT AVAILIBILITY:

18th Feb - 3rd March
17th March - 1st April

PM or email me to book for either proofread or developmental edits


----------



## C Ryan Bymaster (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey All,

I just wanted to throw some well-deserved love Jade's way. I hired her for a dev on my fantasy/mystery novel and loved her so much that I basically decided to hire her out for the rest of the series. Not only does she pinpoint where the story needs tightening up, she also manages to offer insights on how to bring out characters' personalities that tie in with over-reaching arcs. She juggles plot, character, emotion, and (especially important in fantasy) setting in a manner that helps them come together in more natural way, and since she's now working on an entire series for me, she's not only offering insight and suggestions for one book but for several books at once. 
On top of all that, she's very vocal about what she loves in the stories. She even explains why she likes certain parts which not only boosts the ego, but reminds me to keep doing what I do.
All in all, Jade's a keeper!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

C Ryan Bymaster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just wanted to throw some well-deserved love Jade's way. I hired her for a dev on my fantasy/mystery novel and loved her so much that I basically decided to hire her out for the rest of the series. Not only does she pinpoint where the story needs tightening up, she also manages to offer insights on how to bring out characters' personalities that tie in with over-reaching arcs. She juggles plot, character, emotion, and (especially important in fantasy) setting in a manner that helps them come together in more natural way, and since she's now working on an entire series for me, she's not only offering insight and suggestions for one book but for several books at once.
> On top of all that, she's very vocal about what she loves in the stories. She even explains why she likes certain parts which not only boosts the ego, but reminds me to keep doing what I do.
> All in all, Jade's a keeper!


Thank you! It's been a pleasure reading your books  can't wait for the rest of the series!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

NOW BOOKING FOR:

12th March - 15th March
various blocks between:
17th March - 1st April

PM or email me to book for either proofread or developmental edits  my website also has a calendar now so you can see when I'm free!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

UPDATE: Booking between 4th March and 18th, schedules have been reworked, but also taking bookings for later March onwards. If you're interested in proofreading or developmental editing around this time, get in touch


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi Kboards! Still have slots available for March, but reserving on request for later months. Can do personalised requests, too, aka: combination of proofreading and developmental. 

Email [email protected] for more info. Speak soon!


----------



## &quot;Serious&quot; ... but not really (Aug 14, 2017)

I want to thank Jade and offer a recommendation to use her. She was objective and honest in my developmental-read and proof-read. 

Using friends and family as an editing process of sorts does not work to well I find, as they are not as objective as I want, plus I tend to fuss with them. I value Jade's work, and she seems really talented and savvy to the writing process and is sensitive to the author in her feedback. I do have a bit of work to do and some changes to make. But it is easily workable, and I did want an honest opinion.

If you want an honest opinion, use Jade as your editor. It is well worthwhile to use an editor with your Indie work. New Indie's have so little support. You have to spend a little to get good honest feedback. In my opinion, Jade as my free-lance editor was great.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Writes for fun said:


> I want to thank Jade and offer a recommendation to use her. She was objective and honest in my developmental-read and proof-read.
> 
> Using friends and family as an editing process of sorts does not work to well I find, as they are not as objective as I want, plus I tend to fuss with them. I value Jade's work, and she seems really talented and savvy to the writing process and is sensitive to the author in her feedback. I do have a bit of work to do and some changes to make. But it is easily workable, and I did want an honest opinion.
> 
> If you want an honest opinion, use Jade as your editor. It is well worthwhile to use an editor with your Indie work. New Indie's have so little support. You have to spend a little to get good honest feedback. In my opinion, Jade as my free-lance editor was great.


Thank you very much! It was a pleasure


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi KBoards!

Hope you're all doing well  I have space from 26th March into April for edits and proofreading. Please email [email protected] for all reservations / enquiries / bookings! I'd be happy to help answer any questions you might have.

Speak soon!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

I'm back from the NYA Literary Festival, so normality resumes today! Reserving / taking bookings for April and beyond, there's still one space left for next week. 

Email [email protected] for more information.

** rates are going up 1st April, anything reserved / confirmed before that time will remain at current rates


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

April slots now booking! Have room for one more proofread next week, other than that it's April and May  

Reserve now and you stick with the March rates! Email [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Last chance to book with March rates before they go up on the 1st April! I've updated the calendar on my website with all availability for April - 1st - 15th is free for both proofreads and editing, after that it'll be on a tighter basis.

Thank you so much to those who have booked with me so far, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

APRIL'S HERE - last chucnk of April into May is booked with a developmental edit, but I have spaces for proofreads and developmental edits in the weeks prior. 

Email me [email protected] for more information, sample edits, and reservations!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi kboards, hope you're having a great April so far! 

The mid-month update is that I have some spots available next week for edits or proofreading (15th - 21st) and ONE proofread the second week of May. 

Email me for more information! [email protected] - testimonials available on request, or you can read the threads  thank you!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

30% off ALL editing, proofreading and sensitivity reads until the end of the month! It's Easter, I felt generous ;-) 

PM or email [email protected] to reserve your spot and discuss your needs for your project.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi Kboards! Have some availability for THIS WEEK (29th May) in proofreading, and next week resumes as usual for edits  

Email [email protected] or DM me for more information!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

UPDATES: Hi Kboards!

I have a proofread booked in for next week, so there's one space for a developmental edit. The week after, I have space for one proofread and one edit. I'm also starting to book for June, if you would like to resserve a place please let me know! Email is: [email protected] 

For more info on schedules, my website has a calendar on the CONTACT page


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

I have 2 slots for the rest of May with more opening up in June  contact me to reserve your space / book now or if you have a specific request not listed on my webpage

[email protected] or PM here


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi guys - 

I'm booked until 31st May but I have spots open for early June! email [email protected] to discuss your project needs


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Booking developmental edits from June 7th, but I have proofreading spots available prior  email [email protected] or message me to discuss your project needs!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi everyone!

June's already shaping up to be busy, but I have a few slots open for smaller edits or proofreads - please do check my calendar, or email to see if I can slot you in somewhere  Happy to discuss!

https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey all! Currently booking for spaces: 

20th June - 1st July. 
10th July - 17th July 
21st July - 30th July 

Please contact me [email protected] for more info -- even if your preferred timescale isn't listed, I may be able to accomodate you! 

Booking for August as well. 

All require 10% deposit to reserve space


----------



## ShaneCarrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Just wanted to thank Jade for her proofreading services - she squeezed me in last minute (because I'm disorganised) and did a good quality job with a quick turnaround time. Super affordable too. Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

ShaneCarrow said:


> Just wanted to thank Jade for her proofreading services - she squeezed me in last minute (because I'm disorganised) and did a good quality job with a quick turnaround time. Super affordable too. Thanks!


Thank you so much! It was a pleasure ^_^ hope to work with you again


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi all, going into July I still have plenty of slots for proofreads available, only a few for Dev edits, but please do email with your deadlines / timescales as I can always see how I can accomodate smaller or faster projects.

OPEN SPOTS:
9th - 14th July
20th July - 25th July
26th July - 31st July

email [email protected] for more information!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi Kboards! 

The month is slowly filling up. While I have developmental edits until the 22nd, I'm still available for proofreading and smaller dev edits in between.

Any questions let me know here or email me - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi all,

in addition to the below dates for developmental edits, I have some EXPRESS proofreading spots open which means any document of up to 80k words can be delivered in up to 3 days.

Contact me here or email [email protected] to discuss your needs

25th July - 31st July
1st AUG onwards


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope everyone's holding up in the hot weather (or having a nice winter, in the southern hemisphere!)

I've got spaces available from this weekend, all the way up to mid-August and I'm still offering express proofreading. Email me [email protected] to discuss your project!


----------



## Anthony Dor (Jul 28, 2019)

I wrote a book in my native language, Portuguese, and I translated it into English - The Dogs' Revolution, for 10-12 year-old readers. Of course, it was not in its best shape. Jade helped me out by suggesting changes, cutting out, and ticking off words that were not the best ones for the target reader. Thank  you, Jade! As I said, I look forward to reading your own stories.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Anthony Dor said:


> I wrote a book in my native language, Portuguese, and I translated it into English - The Dogs' Revolution, for 10-12 year-old readers. Of course, it was not in its best shape. Jade helped me out by suggesting changes, cutting out, and ticking off words that were not the best ones for the target reader. Thank you, Jade! As I said, I look forward to reading your own stories.


Thank you so much Anthony! I really enjoyed working with you


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello again authors!

Availability is filling up for August AND September, but I'm still able to fit in projects. I also now offer an optional phone consulation after the edit, $50 for 30 minutes to discuss the edit letter, your thoughts, questions, and how you wish to go forwards on your novel.

SLOTS AVAILABLE:
3rd August - 10th August
12th August - 17th August
19th August - 24th August
1st September - 8th September

Email me [email protected] to discuss your project!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello again authors!

I seem to have had a rush of August requests, and at the moment the below dates are free -- please do check the calendar on my website's contact page if you're wondering whether I have space, I keep that regularly updated every day. I'm still able to fit in projects alongside one another.

SLOTS AVAILABLE (anytime between):
18th August - 31st August
1st September - 14th September
15th - 29th September

Email me [email protected] to discuss your project!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi Authors,

Pretty much same as my last entry here -- while I have a proofread and developmental edit ongoing into the next week, I do have free spots available. Just drop me a line / email at [email protected] to discuss your project's needs and we'll go from there


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors, hope August has treated you kindly!

I have space for an edit as of next week (26th Aug) and proofreads from the week after. If you're not sure of times, you can always check out my website calendar which shows current and future bookings on my site, or simply email me to discuss your project - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

So September is filling up, but I do still have spaces. If you check the calendar and don't see your preferred dates, still reach out - I do multiple projects at a time, depending on volume, and I'm almost always able to fit clients in.

Still offering express proofreads to fufil deadlines ie: pre-orders, promos, release dates etc. 

Reach out to discuss as always  happy to talk about your needs.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Wanted to say thanks for your enquiries -- Only a few limited Proofreading spots left for September. I'm still booking Developmental edits AND proofreads for October, and November. 

Still offering express proofreads for September (and sevelopmental edits in October/November) to fufil deadlines ie: pre-orders, promos, release dates etc.

Reach out to discuss as always  happy to talk about your needs and fit you in where I can.


----------



## Jess Queue (Jul 6, 2018)

I wanted to stop by this thread to give Jade kudos for the developmental edit she recently completed for my first novel. As a new writer I was very hesitant to work with someone I never met. Not only did she put me at ease, her suggestions were spot on. With her advice, I know my novel is in a much better place than before her involvement. Her prices are reasonable and her turnaround quick and true to her deadline. I look forward to working with her again in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Jess Queue said:


> I wanted to stop by this thread to give Jade kudos for the developmental edit she recently completed for my first novel. As a new writer I was very hesitant to work with someone I never met. Not only did she put me at ease, her suggestions were spot on. With her advice, I know my novel is in a much better place than before her involvement. Her prices are reasonable and her turnaround quick and true to her deadline. I look forward to working with her again in the future. Thanks again!


It was an absolute pleasure, Jess, and thank you! Wishing you all the best with your novel  can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I'm booking for both developmental edits and proofreads October into November. No more September slots, I'm sorry! But I have most of October and ALL of November slots currently workable. Message me your dates and project and let's work something out!

I've had a few questions about mentorships, too - I do mentorships, and I'm quite used to dealing with first time authors. Don't hesitate to reach out regarding this.

EMAIL: [email protected] for all your needs, happy to speak about your project!


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

I've worked with Jade on my last few novels. Her prices are very competitive and she is very flexible with fast turnaround times. I've found her great to work with and very responsive. I've used her proofreading service and Jade doesn't go outside the scope of the work by trying to change my voice (something I really hate). I've had several other editors try to change my writing to sound stiff and business-like. That said, she does provide helpful notes if she finds issues.

Because I'm Australian, Jade has been invaluable for "Americanising" my work.

Recommended


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

kathrynoh said:


> I've worked with Jade on my last few novels. Her prices are very competitive and she is very flexible with fast turnaround times. I've found her great to work with and very responsive. I've used her proofreading service and Jade doesn't go outside the scope of the work by trying to change my voice (something I really hate). I've had several other editors try to change my writing to sound stiff and business-like. That said, she does provide helpful notes if she finds issues.
> 
> Because I'm Australian, Jade has been invaluable for "Americanising" my work.
> 
> Recommended


Thanks so much Kathryn!! Hope to work with you again soon and good luck with everything! 

Authors, I'm still taking on clients for October -- If you can't see a space for the dates you'd like, please email me! I may still be able to fit you in.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! Current slots available for proofreadings and edits are:

10th - 17th October
19th - 28th October

As well as booking into November. If you can't see any slots for a time you need, let's chat


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! This time again, I have updates! 

I CURRENTLY HAVE SPACE FOR:
8th - 14th - 1 proofread
14th - 22nd - either 1 Proofread or 1 Dev Edit
22nd onwards - flexible!  

If you can't see any slots for a time you need, let's chat and see if there's something I can do to accomodate you   Still booking for November, and going into next year now for any Winter / Spring releases you might already have on your radar.

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi hi authors,

End of October's started to fill up and I have a few potential projects pencilled for November, but right now:

16th - 21st October- 1 Proofread
23rd - 31st October -- 1 x Proofread or Developmental Edit

November is still open for slots! As usual though of you can't see any slots for a time you need, let's chat and see if there's something I can do to accomodate you   Still booking for November, and going into next year now for any Winter / Spring releases you might already have on your radar.

[email protected] for all your needs, happy to speak about your project!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello again authors 

So I still have one slot, 23rd - 31st October -- 1 x Proofread or Developmental Edit -- available. Had a few enquiries for December, that month is still wide open at this point until I get confirmations, so do get in touch if you're thinking of a proofread or edit around then. 

November is also open for both proofreads and edits, if you're wondering about availability or projects that might be a little different, I'm absolutely happy to chat and see if there's something I can do to accomodate you  The calendar on my website is constantly updated as well.

EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Happy (almost) Halloween! 

Closing out October I have room for one developmental edit or one proofread pretty much every week in November. I'd love to discuss your project's needs for around this time!

If you're wondering about my availability for November or another month, or even if you have a request that might be a little different, I'm absolutely happy to chat and see if there's something I can do to accomodate you  The calendar on my website is constantly updated as well.

EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY MONTH!

I'm really excited, so I'm offering *15% all bookings made within November* - that includes bookings reserved during this month for December / next year too!

I have a few projects booked within November but there's still availability if you'd like to chat about your project's needs! Express is also available.

EMAIL [email protected] to discuss what you need and how I can help you


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

A reminder that there's still an offer on --- 15% of all bookings made through November - that's including any bookings reserved for December or next year.

As for this month, I have EXPRESS options available and a few slots mid-month to the end of November.

Reach out to discuss as always  happy to talk about your needs and fit you in where I can.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! Hope you're keeping warm or cool, whatever the weather's doing where you are.

Into the end of November I have a few spots free -- 25th onwards is a good spot.

December has some dates lined up but I invite you to get in touch to discuss any of your project's needs, I should be able to fit you in  

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! I can't believe we're at the end of the year already. Your books are keeping me busy and I love it ^_^ 

So this end week of November I have 1 space for either proofread or dev edit. December is starting to fill up with projects, but the week of the 9th December is free for both proofreads and developmental edits.

The ONLY days I won't be working over the holidays are the 24th and 25th December, and the 1st January. I invite you to get in touch to discuss any of your project's needs, I should be able to fit you in 

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I got a Cover to Cover proofread for my last book. It was fast, effective, and affordable. For basic proofread, some of those punctuation tweaks were surprisingly insightful. Thank you.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Blerg et al. said:


> I got a Cover to Cover proofread for my last book. It was fast, effective, and affordable. For basic proofread, some of those punctuation tweaks were surprisingly insightful. Thank you.


Thank you!  glad to have worked with you


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

December's got busier and I've had some switcheroos happen; one project for the 16th Dec is now the 2nd January so the *week of 16th December* is now free! That would take me up to Christmas Eve, and I can do either 2 proofreads, or 1 developmental edit alongside a smaller project.

If you can't see the dates you need on my calendar, please do get in touch!

The ONLY days I won't be working over the holidays are the 24th and 25th December, and the 1st January.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

The week of 16th December is free for a proofread! I could probably do this within 4-5 days, depending on size, so let me know if you're interested.

If you can't see the dates you need on my calendar, please do get in touch!

Once again, the ONLY days I won't be working over the holidays are the 24th and 25th December, and the 1st January. *I am booking January projects now!!* The week of the 1st January is currently reserved but the rest of the month is still to schedule.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## bseverson34556 (Nov 14, 2019)

Jade did a fantastic job on my MS for me. I highly suggest her work. She helped me realize many things I was doing that could be improved with little tweaks. I'll definitely use her again in the future.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

bseverson34556 said:


> Jade did a fantastic job on my MS for me. I highly suggest her work. She helped me realize many things I was doing that could be improved with little tweaks. I'll definitely use her again in the future.


Thank you! I wish you all the best with your novel and look forward to working with you again ^_^


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello again authors 

This week I'm finishing off a developmental edit, but have time for proofreads, synopsis critiques, and smaller projects prior to Christmas.

If you can't see the dates you need on my website calendar, please do get in touch!

Once again, the ONLY days I won't be working over the holidays are the 24th and 25th December, and the 1st January. Book your January projects now! The week of the 1st January is currently reserved but others are pending.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

It's the last few days of the decade! Ahh!

I just want to take a moment to thank all of you who have worked with me, left reviews, and continue to return in 2019 -- I truly appreciate you, and wish you so many wonderful things for 2020 and the years beyond!

With 2020 in mind, I currently have around the 7th January free for projects -- please check my website's calendar for free spaces. If you can't see the time you want, get in touch! I can probably fit you in  I'm also booking for later on in the year.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Hope we're all getting into the energy of the new year and writing's well under way  I'm booking from mid-January onwards now, the week of the 13th has a proofread with room for others alongside. Also arranging projects for February.

Please check my website's calendar for all my free spaces. If you can't see the time you want, get in touch! I can probably fit you in  I'm also booking for later on in the year.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors!

January is busying up, 20th onwards is free for a project or two. Let me know!

The first week of February has one project, so please do get in touch if you know you'll be needing edits or proofreads in February. If you can't see the time you want, it's still worth asking my availability. I can probably fit you in  I'm also booking for later on in the year.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors!

So January is proving busy - I am now FULLY BOOKED for the rest of the month. Book your February jobs now!

The first week of February has one project, but it's still worth asking my availability. It's also worth booking spring early as you can, just to make sure I'm free!

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello hello authors  

February slots are open! The first week of February has several projects already, but it's still worth asking my availability. The calendar on my contact page will have more information (smaller, 1 day jobs not shown). It's also worth booking spring early as you can, just to make sure your space is reserved.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi again authors! 

I currently have space free from the 10th February for both edits and proofreads  I'm also finishing off some series requests, so I'm able to take on any series work as of the middle of Feb as well (ie: 7 book novels which might need a proofread / edit etc). Please do check the calendar on my contact page, that will have more information there, but it's worth asking me my availability anyway!

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

It's a bit breezy over here, so I've been snuggling down with your manuscripts. My website's now updated to have a cleaner feel, let me know what you think 

As for projects, I have room from 17th February for proofreads and edits, all the way into March (at the moment). As always, would love to chat about your needs and dates - jadewritesb[email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello lovely authors,

February's now easing up a little, thank you for your all your enquiries  I have a few spots left until the end of the month, still taking reservations for March. If you can't see your preferred time on my calendar, please let me know what dates you're thinking of!

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Authors! 

March slots are available to book, please do check my calendar to see if your preferred time is available, as I have some projects swapping around.

If you can't see a preferred time, I invite you to email me! I might be able to fit you in  

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors,

I'm still taking reservations for March as well as April - some are TBC so it's worth sending in any queries you have now to ensure your space is available.

If you can't see a preferred time, email me! I might be able to fit you in 

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I do hope you're all keeping well. For the rest of March I'm offering 15% off all jobs -- no matter large or small! 

If you can't see the dates you need on my website calendar, please do get in touch.

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi lovely authors,

Boy, does the world need you now. Sending you good vibes and hope you're all keeping well.

Currently I have jobs booked until next Thursday, 26th March, but there are still spaces if you need projects done or started prior to that date. 

15% off still in effect as well! 

As always, love to chat about your projects - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Rest assured I am still taking projects! Isolating is... basically my job at this point 

At the moment I have one slot available for a proofread or edit, and two slots for both from 2nd April. April is still waiting for some confirmation from a couple of authors, but please get in touch with your preferred dates, I'll probably be able to fit you somewhere!

*15% off is now going into April!! So you can also get your projects at discount.*

As always, would love to chat to you about your project's needs - [email protected]


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Hi. My friend wanted a final proofread on her equine novel, so I sought Jade's services out for her, and we employed her services. Jade found hundreds of mistakes, mostly commas and missing punctuation, but she also made some suggestions in spots to tighten things up and improve the read overall. We were happy with her attention to detail and quick turnaround and hope to use her for our own co-written novels in the future.

Thanks, Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

cvwriter said:


> Hi. My friend wanted a final proofread on her equine novel, so I sought Jade's services out for her, and we employed her services. Jade found hundreds of mistakes, mostly commas and missing punctuation, but she also made some suggestions in spots to tighten things up and improve the read overall. We were happy with her attention to detail and quick turnaround and hope to use her for our own co-written novels in the future.
> 
> Thanks, Jade!


Absolutely my pleasure! Look forward to working with you again in future


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope you're all keeping well.

Bookings are available from 7th April for both proofreads and developmental edits. To advise, as I've had a few questions, yes I do samples! Please let me know if you require one.

Always happy to answer any questions you have or talk through what you need -- [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors 

How are you faring?

Bookings are available from 15th April for both proofreads and developmental edits. I've also UPDATED my Services page with more info and I now do Reader Reports!! So if you need professional feedback on your novel without going into anything big such as structural-developmental edits, that might be an option for you. Link here: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/services

Always happy to answer any questions you have or talk through what you need -- [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi,

Hope everyone's doing well. I have a free space for any edit job or proofread from *today* 17th April. I have 2 spaces available from next week for both! My calendar is updated regularly, but if you know the dates you want, just email me and I'd be happy to see what I can do for you.

https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

As always, love to discuss your projects! [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! 

Can't believe it's May already -- I have spaces available for both proofreads or development edits / reader reports all month. My calendar is updated with jobs booked so far, but as always if there's any dates you'd like but not sure of my availability, let me know! I'd be happy to fit you in.

[email protected]


----------



## Mjcaan (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Jade! What openings (if any) do you have for May? I am working on a 50K (ish) book and will be needing an editor.
Thanks in advance,
MJ


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Mjcaan said:


> Hi Jade! What openings (if any) do you have for May? I am working on a 50K (ish) book and will be needing an editor.
> Thanks in advance,
> MJ


Hi MJ!

Apologies, I didn't see this reply before your email - I've responded now! 

thanks
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

May is booking up and I already have a few reservations for June. It's worth sending me a quick email if you're interested in having a proofread or edit as not all the jobs will be shown on calendar (the app has limits on events booked in).

Right now, dates from the week of 18th May are open. Let me know if you have any questions!

[email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi all! 

Current spots available: one space from week beginning 25th May, one space from 1st June, one from 8th June. There are some dates into June that are still free to reserve. 

As always,  please get in touch if you need to discuss your deadlines/schedule for a project  

[email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

June update:: I have a little space from the 5th June, but more space for projects from the 15th June onwards. I'm also taking reservations for July, if you know you'll need someone then!

[email protected] for more info, or message me here  thanks!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Thumbs up. Jade helped me out at short notice with both an edit and then a proofread. It's worth getting the 'clean copy' of the proofread too, saved me no end of time  

Thanks and recommended.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Evenstar said:


> Thumbs up. Jade helped me out at short notice with both an edit and then a proofread. It's worth getting the 'clean copy' of the proofread too, saved me no end of time
> 
> Thanks and recommended.


Thanks so much!! It was a pleasure to work with you


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I hope you're all staying safe. I'm currently taking bookings for next week (from 11th June, more specifically) but I still have some space in the rest of the month as well for your projects.

A reminder, I do Fast Track services, so if you need a quick turnaround let me know and I'll do what I can to accommodate you!

[email protected] for more info, or message me here  thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Just a note that I am *temporarily* not taking on any new clients for developmental edits--I am still taking on new clients for proofreads, copyedits, and reader reports! My schedule is flexible from now until the end of the month so please do get in touch, and feel free to ask any questions about my services or discuss any specifics as to what you require. 

A reminder, I do Fast Track services, so if you need a quick turnaround let me know and I'll do what I can to accommodate you!

[email protected] for more info, or message me here  thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Just to let you know most of July (until Sat 25th) is booked--and even then I have very few spaces--so I would highly recommend getting your dates in for the end of July and into August now!

I'm still *temporarily* not doing dev edits, this service will likely resume in August, and booked proofreads or copyedits remain a priority.

For more info you can contact me, [email protected], or visit my website.

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## ShaneCarrow (Jul 26, 2017)

Jade just finished a proof read of the second book in my latest series, having done one for the first book last year, and she's been a pleasure to work with both times. Professional, responsive, and good at relatively short notice stuff for disorganised people like me. Thanks Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

ShaneCarrow said:


> Jade just finished a proof read of the second book in my latest series, having done one for the first book last year, and she's been a pleasure to work with both times. Professional, responsive, and good at relatively short notice stuff for disorganised people like me. Thanks Jade!


Wonderful to work with you again! Thank you!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

July is fully booked, bar some squeezing room for smaller projects. I'm taking on projects for August, though, feel free to get in touch!

For more info you can contact me, [email protected], or visit my website.

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello hello authors!

Just to let you know I'm still taking on bookings for **August**--the rest of July is booked up, but next month has availability  

PM or email [email protected], or visit my website to discuss your needs!

Thanks and happy writing!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I'm almost ready for more of your books! Please get in touch with me if you need proofreading or copyediting in August so I can book you in.

My website has all my availability, but please get in touch and I'll see what we can arrange! 

[email protected]

Happy writing!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors  

Hope you're all doing well (or as well as can be right now). There are still some spaces available for proofread and copyedits this month, particularly:

7th - 14th August
17th - 26th August

If you can't see a date here or on my site's calendar that suits you, just let me know and I can see what I can do 

email [email protected]

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope you're keeping well. General update: 

17th - 31st August has availability for 1 or 2 projects, and I'm now taking bookings for SEPTEMBER. Be sure to get in touch now if you'd like to reserve a spot, either for this month or next. 

As always, I'd love to discuss your projects and answer any questions: [email protected] 

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I'm now booking for September! This last week of August remains full, but I'd love to hear from you if you know you'll need either a copyedit or proofread in the next 4 weeks.

(or further--I've already had a booking for late November, thank you!)

As always, I'd love to discuss your projects and answer any questions: [email protected]

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello hello, authors!

Proofreads and copyedits are available to book from 11th September, shorter or smaller projects *may* get squeezed in prior but probably best from 11th to ensure space is available.

As always, I'd love to discuss your projects and answer any questions: [email protected]

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!!

Hope you're all keeping safe. I have some space from the 19th free, and more from the week of the 28th, but September is starting to fill up now so please do get in touch.

I am booking for October also, so if you know you'll need a proofread or copyedit around that time, let me know!

You can reach me as always [email protected] or through the contact form on my website if you have any questions.

Thanks and take care!
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! 

Bookings are available from 22nd/23rd September for copyedits and proofreads, and I'm taking bookings for October right now! 

Please see my onsite calendar for details or email me. Happy to chat to you about your project and whatever you may need - [email protected]

Best,
Jade


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Spaces are now available until the end of this month, plus some spots free in October (the middle is looking popular so do get in touch asap if you'll need me from 14th Oct onwards)

As always, happy to discuss what you need! [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors 

For October, I'm temporarily taking on developmental edits! So please get in touch ASAP if you require one, as there are LIMITED spaces available for those, 2-3 maximum for the month.

Proofreads and copyedits are still welcomed, of course, I'd love to talk about your project and what you may require!

Email [email protected] and I'll see what I can do for you


----------



## Shawn86 (Jul 25, 2020)

Would just like to give a quick positive review of Jade's services. I hired Jade for a proofread and copy edit of my manuscript. Jade was easy to communicate with throughout the whole process, delivered on the agreed time with no issues and I'm pleased with the service delivered. Thanks Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Shawn86 said:


> Would just like to give a quick positive review of Jade's services. I hired Jade for a proofread and copy edit of my manuscript. Jade was easy to communicate with throughout the whole process, delivered on the agreed time with no issues and I'm pleased with the service delivered. Thanks Jade!


Thank you so much, Shawn! Was a pleasure working with you


----------



## BelindaWhite (Oct 5, 2019)

Just wanted to pop in and thank Jade for a wonderful job proofreading my latest novel. My regular proofreader was having somewhat of a life crisis, and I'll admit I was a bit desperate to find a last minute replacement. 

Jade managed to work my novel into her schedule and did a great job catching those pesky typos and other things that my editing missed.

Thank you, Jade!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

BelindaWhite said:


> Just wanted to pop in and thank Jade for a wonderful job proofreading my latest novel. My regular proofreader was having somewhat of a life crisis, and I'll admit I was a bit desperate to find a last minute replacement.
> 
> Jade managed to work my novel into her schedule and did a great job catching those pesky typos and other things that my editing missed.
> 
> Thank you, Jade!


Thank you so much Belinda!!  it's been a pleasure working with you.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! 

Hope you're doing well. Currently have spaces from the 22nd October to the end of the month, and November is starting to get enquiries, so please do email if you're interested in my services for next month!

One space available for beginning of November, the rest is more open for blocks of time 

As always, happy to discuss your project's needs - [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Currently taking on projects from 8th November onwards. There is a reservation mid-month however, dates are not set and can be switched according to your needs 

As always, happy to discuss your project and what you may require - [email protected]


----------



## Mr. Resen (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi Jade, thank you so much for everything you have made to my non-fiction book.
I highly recommend Jade because of her honesty, creativity, professionalism, and above all her affordable prices. Definitely, I will send her another manuscript.

Thank you.


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Mr. Resen said:


> Hi Jade, thank you so much for everything you have made to my non-fiction book.
> I highly recommend Jade because of her honesty, creativity, professionalism, and above all her affordable prices. Definitely, I will send her another manuscript.
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you! It was a pleasure working with you


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi, authors!

I hope you're all doing well. There still spaces from the 8th/9th of November onwards, please check here for my available dates: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

I'm also taking bookings into December, now, so please get in touch if you know you'll need my services around that time!

Always free to answer questions: [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope writing is going well. I have one space for a proofread or copyedit from 23rd - 30th November, then the next slot I have available is 11th December.

If you'd like to check what other spaces I have available in December or perhaps want to book ahead for January, you can either contact me HERE: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

or email me, [email protected]

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope the holiday season is treating you well. I currently have spaces from 10th/11th December, and I'm also booking for January 2021!

**Note** -- I will not be working 24/25/26 December, any projects booked over that time will automatically have those days taken into account for the expected delivery time (ie: 10 days will turn to 13, etc)

As always you can check availability here: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

or email me [email protected] for information or to discuss anything you may need


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

How are you all doing? Due to having some switches with dates, I now have one space a week available for the rest of the year! I'm also booking into JANUARY so please let me know if you would like to reserve a spot for 2021 

As always you can check my availability here on my calendar: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

or email me! I'm happy to answer any questions or discuss your projects. [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Happy holidays!

I'm currently booked up until the 18th December, so please let me know if you'd like a proofread or copyedit after that date.

I'm also reserving projects for the new year, so if you have any releases coming up you'd like me to proofread/copyedit, let me know!

All my availability is listed on my calendar: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

And I'm happy to answer any questions or discuss your projects. [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! Hope you had a wonderful holiday period 

Booking is available now for spots from 8th January, and if you know you'll need me further ahead I'm also taking reservations into February.

All my availability is listed on my calendar: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact

And I'm happy to answer any questions or discuss your projects! [email protected]

Happy New Year!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Happy new year, authors!

Only one space left for January, which is 22nd-28th January.

I'm then away until 7th February, but I'm taking bookings for 8th February onward 

As always, you can see my availability at: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact and reach me for any questions at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello, authors! Hope the year's treating you well so far.

After I take a small break at the end of Jan/starting February, the next free space for both proofreads and copyedits is from the 14th February.

As always, you can see my availability at: https://jadewritesbooks.wixsite.com/mysite-1/contact and reach me for any questions at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

You've all certainly kept me busy recently, but reaching out to say that I am taking bookings from next week (last week of March) and into April!

Let me know if you have any questions, and as always I love to chat about whatever your project may need: [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors!

I have space from Monday, 5th April onwards in the current blocks:

5th April - 14th April
15th April - 24th April

I can take two projects each with these  As always, you can see my full availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

Hope you're all doing well! I am currently booking for May, there's a few spots booked already, but right now there are spaces from the 11th onward.

As always, you can see my full availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors!

Hope May's going well for you so far. I currently have availability from the 22nd of May, with room for some smaller projects prior.

22nd - 31st May - room for 2 projects
1st June - 7th June - room for 1 project
8th June onwards - available to be reserved

Let me know if there's any dates you have in mind! As always, you can see my full availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello all!

Thank you for your inquiries re: June availability! Some jobs are not 100% confirmed until authors know more, those are being reserved so there is some flexibility if you are interested in a proofread/copyedit and wish to book in with me









Let me know if there's any dates you have in mind! As always, you can see my full availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello, lovelies









I have availability for projects for the rest of this month, and I'm taking reservations for July if you know you'll need copyedits/proofreads around then too









As always, you can see my availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hey authors,

Booking from around 11th July onwards. Always taking bookings for the month ahead too, so if you know you'll need proofreading/copyedits in August let me know and I'll get you scheduled in









As always, you can see my availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi hi!

There's some availability from 21st July onwards for a proofread/copyedit, so if you have dates in mind, let me know!

Otherwise, I'm still taking bookings for August







As always, you can see my availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi all!

Just to let you know I have a last minute free space THIS WEEK for all services. As always, you can see my availability at: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and reach me for any questions at [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I have some free spaces for proofreads and copyedits until the 28th September, and I'm booking into October (from the 3rd) as well.

You can check all my availability and services here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Any questions, my email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors!

Hope October is treating you well so far. I have availability from 15th October, and I'm officially booking November and December as well







I know the holiday season can get pretty busy!

You can check all my availability and services here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Any questions, my email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi hi, authors  
My November schedule is up to date as of today - I have plenty of availability for projects up until the last week of November into December.
You can check all my availability and services here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello, authors!

I have some availability this coming week and the last week of November, as another project has been pushed back slightly. If you need a proofread or copyedit ASAP, now's the time to snag that spot! 

All my availability and services can be found here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi, authors!

I hope December is treating you well. I have availability for both copyedits and proofread from TODAY (13th) until the end of the year - please note, I won't be working 24th/25th December. I'm also booking in advance for 2022 projects!

All my availability and services can be found here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

May 2022 bring you loads of success! To start off the year, I have plenty of space available amongst my Fast Track projects already booked - all my availability and services can be found here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected] 

Tell me about your projects! I'd be happy to help


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors!

The January rush is now settling down, I have free spaces toward the end of the month and into February - All current availability and services can be found at my website here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors!

February has some spots available for proofreads and copyedits, and I'm officially booking as far ahead as April.

All current availability and services can be found at my website here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces ahead of time! My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hope you're all doing well  

March is open for slots as well as April - with spring publishing picking up I'm anticipating a busier period so be sure to email if you have any questions about booking with me this season.

All current availability and services can be found at my website here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions and reserve spaces. My email is [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I have a good variety of spaces in April - a client had to reschedule a dev edit last minute, so I have a space open this week if you're looking to book a quick job!

All of my availability is listed here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover

Happy to answer any questions you may have! [email protected]


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I've got a few spots left in April and I'm booking into May - please let me know if you have any questions, I'd love to discuss your projects!

My website calendar has up to date bookings here, but I may be able to slot you in to any dates you require : CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I have May availability dotted throughout the month and I'm also booking for June.

All of my availability is listed here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover and my email address is [email protected] should you have any questions!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors 

Booking into JUNE where I have some free space at the moment! 

If you'd like to check my schedule you can see all my availability here: Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello authors 

Hope you had a lovely weekend. I'm currently booking into June, with spaces available for both copyedits and proofreads.

If you'd like to check my schedule you can see all my availability here: Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors 

The last half of June is already here! You're keeping me busy so this year is flying by.

I have space these next two weeks of June and into July for copyedits and proofreads - if you'd like to check my schedule you can see all my availability here: Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services or you can email me! [email protected]

Speak to you soon!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hello lovely authors,

I'm reserving for August from now, and September if you're planning ahead - all details and dates available are here CONTACT | Cover to Cover - but if you want to ask any questions at all, please email me at [email protected] or use the online form.

Would love to hear about your projects!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors,

As we go into Fall, I have slots late August and going into September - all details and dates available are here CONTACT | Cover to Cover - but if you want to ask any questions at all, please email me at [email protected] or use the online form.

Hope to connect with you soon!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors,

Hope you're doing well! I have a few slots open in September for proofreads and copyedits. Please email me at [email protected] or if you'd like to check my schedule you can see all my availability here: Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services 

If you can't see the dates you'd like, just drop me an email and we'll work something out


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Evening authors,

How are you all? Fall's here, and I have made space for extra slots due to the release reason - if you don't see the dates free that you'd like, be sure to email me and we can discuss your needs there  

All my up to date availability is here! CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors! 

Hope all is well - I have openings starting from the 14th October and now booking into November as well. Cover To Cover ¦ Editing Services the contact page on my website has up to date reservations. 

If you want to check dates that you need, please email me - [email protected] as I may be able to accommodate you!


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Heyo authors, I have slots free towards the end of October and into November for proofreads copyedits, and package critiques! 

*Get 10% off until December if you mention you found me on Kboards.*

DMs are open to discuss any dates or requirements you have in mind







or you can message me and see dates available here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi Authors! 

Hope November's being good to you - a gentle reminder that you can *get 10% off until December if you mention you found me on Kboards!*

You can email me [email protected] with any dates or requirements you have in mind or you can message me and see dates available here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Hi authors!

I hope December has started off well for you. 

I currently have space until the 19th December for copyedits and proofreads - I'm then booked until January.

If you have some dates in mind I can potentially work around you! Let me know by emailing [email protected] - all my availability and services are here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------



## jadewritesbooks (May 9, 2017)

Happy New Year authors! I hope 2023 is a brilliant and successful year for all of you.

I currently have space beginning of January and the end of January, also booking into February for those of you thinking further ahead! For all info, dates, and reviews, you can reach me here: CONTACT | Cover to Cover


----------

